# New California construction laws for 2014



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Toilets will probably be changed out IMO,...bowl and trap designs have much to say regarding water usage in toilets. 

Doubt you could retrofit many of the older models with water valves that would perform efficiently and effectively. 

Hope they don't make you guys pee in the sink soon :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> You can't alter the mechanisms in the toilet to make it an approved water-saver. The toilet needs to be manufactured to meet the standards which was previously 1.6 gallons per flush and was recently changed to 1.2 gallons per flush. When giving an estimate you would have to look at the toilet and there is usually some writing on the bowl or a stamp inside the tank that indicates the gallons per flush. The only thing you need to change on the shower is the shower head. For the faucets you only need to install new aerators. The problems I see are: a) Contractors will be required to look at their customers fixtures when giving estimates. b) All contractors will have to be required to have a lot of knowledge about the types, models, brands, quality, sizes and prices of toilets. c) All contractors will have to know the problems that can occur when installing toilets. d) All contractors will have to subject themselves to the laws and liabilities for installing toilets. e) Permits are required for the installation of toilets and contractors without the proper license will have to contract with a licensed plumber. This is not always cheap and the additional work to orchestrate the installation will be burdensome. f) Contractors will lose many jobs because customers will not want to spend the extra money to install new toilets and many customers love the toilets they already have. g) Selling customers new toilets backfires so often that we do several million dollars in business every year and we don't even sell toilets. This is because when we buy and install a toilet the customers are virtually never satisfied and they complain about the way it flushes, the height, position of the handle, the distance from the wall, lack of water in the bowl, noise, imperfections in the porcelain, style, and everything imaginable. When we sold toilets in the old days it was not uncommon to install up to six different toilets in a single home and the customers still refused to pay because they didn't like the way the toilet flushed. We tell customers to buy their own toilets and we charge $240 to install the toilet, but don't forget that the building department requires a permit and this can cost you several hours for obtaining the permit and handling the inspection. Now, you need to charge about $1,000 for each toilet if you are going to furnish a decent toilet. The average cost for a decent toilet is $200 to $300, plus the permit, a few parts, and labor. Don't forget that every time the customer take a big poop you are going to have to go to their home FOR FREE because you installed the toilet and your customers will refuse to pay even when there is nothing wrong with the toilet. All this needs to be factored in the price you charge.


You change out the toilet before the inspector gets there and say it was existing


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Good post PC didn't see that before I fired away.

Chuck with the truck sounds like he's gonna be real busy!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> You change out the toilet before the inspector gets there and say it was existing


Ding ding ding ding. Do you want a cigar, or a stuffed panda for your girl?:thumbup:


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I was curious to see if one of the cities I do a ton of work in had anything on there website as to how they will handle this.

here is what I found:

EXEMPTIONS
The following maintenance activities are exempt from retrofit requirements:
. Roof replacement (reroof)
. Window replacement
. Siding replacement

I will also say that this particular city was the first to require a compliance form for the CO detectors...most other cities around them actually copied there form.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I am guessing that that city is Irvine?

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> I was curious to see if one of the cities I do a ton of work in had anything on there website as to how they will handle this. here is what I found: EXEMPTIONS The following maintenance activities are exempt from retrofit requirements: . Roof replacement (reroof) . Window replacement . Siding replacement I will also say that this particular city was the first to require a compliance form for the CO detectors...most other cities around them actually copied there form and just use a diff city logo.


It says electrical service change outs, site work like walkways, retaining walls, fences etc. are also exempt.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

None of the cities I work in (San Gabriel valley, inland empire) have updated this info on their websites. I did see it on Irvines. Also found this article explaining why so many may have been blind sided by this law.



> Homeowners planning to remodel face new water-conservation rules
> By ELIZABETH KALFSBEEK/dailydemocrat.com
> CREATED: 12/29/2013 09:52:17 AM PST
> 
> ...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting: I'm getting a lot of search traffic to that page. Locally, my page is highly rated. I'm going to resist the temptation to put any blatant promotion on there; it's already clearly branded. Just interesting. I'm interpreting all the traffic as meaning that people are aware of the issue, and want to understand it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Interesting: I'm getting a lot of search traffic to that page. Locally, my page is highly rated. I'm going to resist the temptation to put any blatant promotion on there; it's already clearly branded. Just interesting. I'm interpreting all the traffic as meaning that people are aware of the issue, and want to understand it.


Nah, it's just a bunch of contractors plagiarizing it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> Nah, it's just a bunch of contractors plagiarizing it.


Probably. :laughing:
At least it's coming from google and not C.T.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

When I was searching for additional info, I saw your page, had 
already visited it from CT but I wanted to help out your ranking


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Just received confirmation back from the City of Upland building department. They will be following CALBO's guidelines.

http://www.calbo.org/uploads/NoCal Policy Memo SB 407 (Dec 2013).pdf

What improvements will specifically be excluded are listed below for your convenience. Basically, if inspector does not have to enter dwelling it is excluded.


> Therefore, for existing single-family residential, multifamily residential and commercial buildings, the following
> suggested list of work is considered not to trigger SB 407/Civil Code Sections 1101.1 through 1101.8:
> Changes to electrical systems, e.g., electrical service upgrades
> Changes to mechanical systems, e.g., HVAC or furnace replacement, duct replacement
> ...


Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

it is...thank you. eases my mind a bit....


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

It just doesn't seem like the kind of law that inspectors are really going to be gung ho about. I don't foresee this being the big problem that some do. That said, if you need a handyman to install a new toilet for a customer, just lemme know. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> It just doesn't seem like the kind of law that inspectors are really going to be gung ho about. I don't foresee this being the big problem that some do. That said, if you need a handyman to install a new toilet for a customer, just lemme know. :laughing:


That's too bad Apt. I would give you all my fixture work, if you were in my market. I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Judging by that list from the Doctor do you guys think decks are excluded?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Mike, I would interpret that decks are just patio covers below your feet.:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So I just called my local municipality ( Anaheim ) they didn't even know about it the new law! I think I brought it to their attention. He said there's laws from 2013 their still working to implement. Unphucking-believable. He took my email and said as soon as he knows more about it he will shoot me an email. :blink:


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

well buddy, hope to hear later that your decks are excluded....


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I find Anaheim to be a difficult building dept, I will just leave it at that....they may be watching


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They are difficult but nothing compared to Yorba Linda


----------



## slhappy (Feb 6, 2012)

Jonny-come-lately, look who decided to chime in. The CSLB decided to clarify the new law. And there sage clarification is check with the local building official. Whew, big bro saves the day. 

Here's the link. Nothing new brought to the table.

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/GeneralInfor...tryBulletins2014/IndustryBulletin20140117.asp


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got to believe a deck that was existing before is a repair if I'm rebuilding because of rot. Not to mention if a deck isn't site work then what is? I know it's not limited to landscaping and fences.


----------



## slhappy (Feb 6, 2012)

A deck would surely be site work.

Buried at the end of the statute (section 1101.7.(b)) it says a licensed plumber can certify that because of the age OR configuration of the system the regulation does not apply. Could be useful info.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

So far the law hasn't been a problem for me; enforcement doesn't appear to be uniform, and most people have compliant fixtures to boot.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm seeing a business opportunity for retrofit tank *lids*.

To create a pattern for new tank lid:
1. Remove lid from tank.
2. Place a piece of self-stick shelf paper over tank.
3. With a sharp razor knife, cut along the outer edge of the tank al the 
way around.
4. Remove the shelf paper and affix to a piece of newspaper (to 
prevent the shelf paper from sticking to itself. 
5. Mail order form (which includes color information) along with the pattern you just made to .....

Your replacement tank lid will arrive in 30-45 days and will indicate a manufacture date of 2009.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

txgencon said:


> I'm seeing a business opportunity for retrofit tank *lids*.
> 
> To create a pattern for new tank lid:
> 1. Remove lid from tank.
> ...


Those toilet people might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night. Compliant toilets all have the GPF glazed into the bowl, just behind the hinge.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Those toilet people might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night. Compliant toilets all have the GPF glazed into the bowl, just behind the hinge.


OK, so that idea might not work. But where there's a market, there's somebody out there willing to make a product.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

txgencon said:


> OK, so that idea might not work. But where there's a market, there's somebody out there willing to make a product.


Yep. I'd bet money there are people with GPF decals. Get it nasty enough and the inspector will not take a close look.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just smear poop on the stamp, he will say I'll take your word for it!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Just smear poop on the stamp, he will say I'll take your word for it!


That works for plan submittals too.

Andy.


----------

